# Specialized Decibel?



## hardheadharry (Jan 4, 2007)

It's going to get hotter than hades here in Texas and I would like to purchase a cool lid for my head. I always liked the Specialized Decibel. It looks cool and it fits my head well, but the price is pretty steep at $170.

Is the Decibel worth the expense or does another less expensive Specialized model works as well? I also like the Bell and Atmos, they are just as comfortable, are they better?

Opinions?


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I've always liked the colorways that the Decibels are available in, but I prefer my Bell Sweep R aesthetically and comfort-wise. Come to think of it, they're cheaper too.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*10 dollar head*

You put a $10 dollar head in a $10 dollar helmet. If it isnt worn in the Pro Peloton I won't wear it....not because of vanity, but safety. Go Decible or Giro Altmos. You just cant take the chance brother.

DK


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

DaveK said:


> You put a $10 dollar head in a $10 dollar helmet. If it isnt worn in the Pro Peloton I won't wear it....not because of vanity, but safety. Go Decible or Giro Altmos. You just cant take the chance brother.
> 
> DK


- That doesn't wash so well. All The Bell, Giro, and Spec. helmets are CPSC certified, from the $29.99 helmets, to the $199.99 helmets.
The more you spend, the lighter and better vented the helmet will be. That said, people seem to have either a Giro/Spec. head or a Bell head. They fit people differently, so above all, get the one that comfortably fits. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardheadharry (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. I think I am going to get a Specialized Decibel next month. It fits very well, the harness is well designed, and I think it looks cool on my noggin. 

My wife will probably not understand why I had to spend so much (she doesn't ride). I am suspicous thou, she had me purchase more life insurance this year.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

The decibel is different from all the other spesh helmets, because the side straps/buckle go THROUGH the actual interior of the helmet and come out of slits on the side. This creates a way more comfortable helmet with less straps on your face. When I sell helmets @ work, I basically tell people that "Yes, all the helmets pass the same safety ratings, wether its 35$ or 160$. The differences are the amount of vents for head breathability, comfort, aero-dynamics, weight, and how cool it looks!" But what is usually comes down to is color/size and price range... Not too many decibels sold in Fremont...


----------



## hardheadharry (Jan 4, 2007)

stumpy_steve said:


> The decibel is different from all the other spesh helmets, because the side straps/buckle go THROUGH the actual interior of the helmet and come out of slits on the side. This creates a way more comfortable helmet with less straps on your face. When I sell helmets @ work, I basically tell people that "Yes, all the helmets pass the same safety ratings, wether its 35$ or 160$. The differences are the amount of vents for head breathability, comfort, aero-dynamics, weight, and how cool it looks!" But what is usually comes down to is color/size and price range... Not too many decibels sold in Fremont...


Do you like the decibel? What do you prefer?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

FYI, you can buy Decibels from Specialized's website for $95 right now.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Bell sweep, giro atmos, and decibel are the three to choose from. I love my decibel, and you really cant go wrong with it. If the question is whether or not it is worth $170...I say YES!!!! I would pay more. It is the best ventilated helmet I have ever worn. I haven't looked in a while, but sometimes specialized.com has a last years color for less money. I would check there first.

Brian
TheRoadBike.com


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

It really is a good helmet. I unfortunetly bought the Instinct because I mainly ride mountain (hell, I just got my real road bike this week!) and I liked the style and bowl cut of the helmet. But, I wish I went with the decibel due to the vents for breathability and cool-ness factor. I mean, hell, it's a damn nice looking helmet with the little carbon fiber inlaws, too! But, now that you mention it, they are blowing the 06 models out. Hmmm, Can I really justify buying another helmet, though? I guess I have to crash more. Its just like anything else quality. It hurts you pocket at first, but then, you get over it and really value the quality, and you're glad you made the purchase!


----------



## jut8 (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, the decibels are great, on the hot HUMID days here we have in PA, it works awesome both on and offroad, while most people are unstraping their helmets on the long uphills we have, i just keep pedaling. Like Steve said, they are having a sale on them now, so if they have your size, i would grab one.
I got my first decibel (red team color) for free from the shop because i was the "moto" guy for their race, and that is how they paid me, it was sweet, i too would be hesitant about ordering a 170 helmet, but after wearing one, there is no other helmet option now, it just fit me so well ( i have a tiny size small head!) so that meant alot that it fit well, and its really vented nice. Like steve said, the strap system is great.
I had the shop order me up a matte black one to have as a spare....and at closeout the price was right!


----------

